# Lovely holiday ideas for pregnant wife



## philipb (21 Feb 2008)

We're expecting our first baby in August and are looking for a lovely, luxury and possibly last week away in Europe in early May. Open to ideas or recommendations.... Thanks!


----------



## MrKeane (22 Feb 2008)

You can't fly after X weeks, so check your dates.

Not sure how many weeks X is though, I think it varies with the different airlines.


----------



## Staples (22 Feb 2008)

With the baby due in August and a holiday planned for May, it seems like Philipb has his dates spot on.  AFAIK, it's not wise to fly either in the first trimester or sometime close to the due date.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Feb 2008)

went to sicily last year for a week, pure luxury, hotel was beautiful, private beach, cable car to town across the road from hotel entrance - beautiful.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

_Taormina/Mazzaro _I presume?


----------



## truthseeker (22 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> _Taormina/Mazzaro _I presume?


yes - our hotel was below Taormina (cant remember the name of it), the front gate was across from a carpark area that you could catch the cable car up and exit into Taormina itself - very nice for designer shopping!!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

One of these? Give me a few more minutes and I'll have my spy satellite tracking your movements...


----------



## truthseeker (22 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> One of these? Give me a few more minutes and I'll have my spy satellite tracking your movements...


yikes!!!
spy satellite must need servicing - it was here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## Stifster (22 Feb 2008)

Taormina is lovely alright.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Feb 2008)

the 'third' resort in lanzatore 'playa blanca' is also lovely - but not much to do at all except laze in the sun and wander the designer shops - very small town. but there are some wonderful luxury hotels there, i stayed in Princess Yaiza for a week and can highly recommend it.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Feb 2008)

Ah yes, the fine art of brochure photography... 

[broken link removed][broken link removed]

It certainly looks lovely, though!


----------



## wishbone (22 Feb 2008)

That's such a lovely thought!! 30 weeks or so is the latest you can go - airlines vary - but boats don't seem to care as you're sitting in the car for 'check-in'. We went to a lovely spot called Cap Coz in Brittany (on the boat) when I was 26 weeks. We had a fab time and I wasn't so big as to be uncomfortable. Also France is great value for baby stuff, sleeping bags, car seats, champagne! etc, it would be a good place anyway. Only prob is finding something suitable on a menu that she can eat that isn't raw or unpasteurised but you get that anywhere...


----------



## truthseeker (22 Feb 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Ah yes, the fine art of brochure photography...


 
I was disappointed it wasnt all red and glowing 
It was very relaxing - not a huge amount to do bar chill out and wander the town, but you could do tours if you wanted to.


----------



## wishbone (22 Feb 2008)

Sorry I forgot links - it's just beside the sea, and has a pool...very quiet...

In English (not much detail)
http://www.pv-holidays.com/scripts/fiche_produit.php?id_ofr=247&id_sai_passe=1#

In French (more detail)
http://www.pierreetvacances.com/scripts/fiche_produit.php?id_ofr=247#

You would need a car as there's not a lot happening - but it's really lovely.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I was disappointed it wasnt all red and glowing
> It was very relaxing - not a huge amount to do bar chill out and wander the town, but you could do tours if you wanted to.


You can also do trips easily by public transport - e.g. get the train to the likes of _Catania _or _Syracuse _(or _Messina _but I wouldn't bother) etc. You can also take the narrow gauge train around _Mount Etna _from _Catania_, stop off at one or two towns along the way and then terminate at _Giarre/Riposto _(if I recall correctly) and get a bus back to _Taormina _from there. Bus to _Castelmola, Savoca _etc.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> You can also do trips easily by public transport - e.g. get the train to the likes of _Catania _or _Syracuse _(or _Messina _but I wouldn't bother) etc. You can also take the narrow gauge train around _Mount Etna _from _Catania_, stop off at one or two towns along the way and then terminate at _Giarre/Riposto _(if I recall correctly) and get a bus back to _Taormina _from there. Bus to _Castelmola, Savoca _etc.


 
Yes - but personally I found it VERY difficult to rouse myself from my sun lounger on the private beach


----------



## NHG (22 Feb 2008)

We went on a med cruise and it was brill, I was about 20 wks at the time.  Now waiting for nipper to be old enough to bring him on a crusie with us.


----------



## Paulone (22 Feb 2008)

Don't have a recommendation for a location, but strongly recommend you take a good break before she can't travel - things change completely afterwards and it would be v.nice to be able to look back afterwards - it may well be a good 6-8months after the birth before you can get it together to travel again and, because wee kids can't really appreciate a beach properly (i.e don't want to eat the sand) until they're nearly 18months, it just won't be the same for a good while!

Word to the wize about your timing - the airline websites will all point out how late in the pregnancy that she will be able to travel, but bear in mind that her GP may well be the final arbiter of that.

If any issue (even a small one) arises in the pregnancy, permission to travel will be curtailed substantially. Even if some airlines will let a pregnant woman fly (with a GPs letter) until the 36th week, it depends on securing such a letter and there is thinking out there among GPs that ladies more than 28-30weeks pregnant should not be in the air.

At 32weeks, my own missus took a flight that lasted 2.5hours and she found it rather uncomfortable - citing the air pressure in the cabin making the bump feel a bit strange. Wherever you choose to go, I think it might be better to choose a place where the flight is as short as it can be.


----------



## philipb (22 Feb 2008)

Wow... thanks for all replies and suggestions. Date-wise we are fine. A "wish you were here" postcard to all concerned!


----------

